# What moisture meter are you using?



## wichita chief (Nov 21, 2015)

I finally had some time to look at the various moisture meters available and none really stood out. The General MMD4E seems to be sold at a lot of places and the General brand makes some of my tools. I could use it for my smoking wood and for my firewood I heat with. What are you using?


----------



## crankybuzzard (Nov 21, 2015)

Well, no offense, but I use look, feel, and sound...  No moisture meter. 

The wood for my stick burner sits in my rack until I think it's ready to smoke with.  Once I think it's ready, I look it over, feel of the splits, and knock them together.  If all looks and sounds good, it goes in the smoker.  

Most moisture meters only have probes that are about 1/4" in length.  The probes really won't penetrate into wood far enough to be accurate to say if the wood is seasoned or not.  

I only use a moisture meter for my final product at work...  Our final product has to be les than 6% moisture to ship.   It's pretty porous, and the probes go in well enough to tell.


----------



## wichita chief (Nov 23, 2015)

No offense taken. I've burnt firewood for years and i know what you mean. I can tell by the way my firewood burns (how fast and how long) how seasoned it is. I understand the "feel" you are talking about though too. I've just seen much reference to a specific range for stick burner wood and would like to play around with one. Hence the "what are you using question?" Just seeing what ones people care for. Sorta like the thermometer addiction we have. More toys.......................


----------

